# Spray rig for paint touchup



## metalguy21 (Oct 7, 2011)

I am an ornamental ironwork contractor in Nevada. Much of what I do these days is retrofiting stair rail systems in apartments and adding ADA piperail systems to access ramps. The rails are fabed in my shop, shipped and installed. I usually just prime the rails and have the painters do the finish coat but I do sometimes do a shop finish on the more ornate stuff and have them touch it up. 

Anyway, there are many times they have either finished and left the job or the jobs too small or I just need to touchup. What I am after is some kind of spray rig whose main benefit is as complete lack of overspray as possible. Mostly I just need to touchup on the smaller jobs. I am almost always very near cars and windows and nailed 6 cars the last time I tried to use my shop Binks HVLP. Does anyone make a very portable very low overspray (I guess high transfer effeciency) spray out fit that might work for me. I shoot xylene based quick dry enamels. I notice the painters thin with a much slower dry thinner in the heat of summer because they roll the paint. 

I was looking at the Graco ProShot Fine Finish but it's my understanding that it's the nature of airless to throw a lot of overspray. 

Any ideas? Brands please. I'm OK with spending good money for the right tool.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

A hvlp might be a good fit for you or depending on the level of touch up an air brush set up.


----------



## Softy (Jul 19, 2009)

Yes, go to my beloved hobby store Harborfreight.com and look for touch-up spray gun.


----------



## jonathanthepainter (Jul 5, 2011)

Graco and Spraytech have electrostatic spray rigs that would definately do the trick. It would depend on the amount of work involved if it would be cost effective.


----------



## metalguy21 (Oct 7, 2011)

I should have been more specific on the type/amount of painting. For jobs where I am pretty sure I will end up doing the on-site painting I would go ahead and do the finish in the shop and all the painting for this rig would be touch-up. I quit doing things that way because the paint gets so beat up in transport and install. But if i had the right tools for efficient touch-up I might go back to finishing in the shop.


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

jonathanthepainter said:


> Graco and Spraytech have electrostatic spray rigs that would definately do the trick. It would depend on the amount of work involved if it would be cost effective.


I would have to agree with Jonathan. With an electrostatic rig you could paint the whole thing in place quickly and efficiently. The only draw backs are a.) high initial cost, and b.) no matter what sprayer you use, spraying outdoors on a windy day isn't a good idea.


----------



## metalguy21 (Oct 7, 2011)

"no matter what sprayer you use, spraying outdoors on a windy day isn't a good idea."

Ya, I learned my lesson on that. So with electrostatic just how fiddley is this process? I work in relativly easy conditions - all paved and easy access. But I would like to avoid dragging a bunch of seperate pots, hoses, guns, etc. around as most of this is touchup so I need to be able to move a lot. If they make some sort of compact modular unit that would be perfect. That was the attraction of the Graco ProShot.


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

Spray them in the shop and be more careful moving them..Find a good method to protect them for transport.You could have the local paint store add the paint you used to a rattle can for minor touch-ups...Get cardboard spray shields.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

JoseyWales said:


> Spray them in the shop and be more careful moving them..Find a good method to protect them for transport.You could have the local paint store add the paint you used to a rattle can for minor touch-ups...Get cardboard spray shields.


I don't know if your in Vegas but that's how the OIW do it here. Seen them do miles of
architectural sheet metal at McCarren Int. that way.


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

How much are you touching up? Sort of coincidental I mentioned this in another thread a week or so ago, if it is only a few pulls of the trigger here and there, and if the paint will touch up without flashing, most any paint could be put in an aerosol can. I imagine with tape and a bit of paper you can find a stopping point to paint into even if it does flash.


----------

